# So, I am pushing the Envelope again, Walnut Lingerie Chest...from scraps and cut offs



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

About a week ago, frustrated with "normal" builds I gave myself a very difficult challenge.

I decided to build a "Lingerie Chest" (tall skinny chest of drawers) BUT I could only use scraps, use Pieces of Walnut flooring I recycled, not use a single piece of Walnut stock other than cut offs, etc.

Oh, the other kicker....this entire build was as Kenbo puts it " a fly by the seat of my pants" build. I did no plans, no drawings, didnt write anything down. In fact I made the drawers first, then went from there.

I also decided to incorporate things I like, tapers, curves, and sides/back just like the cedar chest and Breadbox I did.....individual slats with a rounded edge so it didnt look like a typical glue up but more texture, and depth.
I also used mortise/tenon, box joints, bridal, and half lap joints, it's pretty much been an experiment with whatever I can think of.

I havent taken many pics up until this point, I have the basic cabinet assembled, need to assemble the last 2 drawers, cut the remaining 4 drawer fronts, the secret tray under the dresser, and the compartment that is hidden under the top.

I dont think I will be using y typical mix of Watco and polyurathane clear, I want to "age" this piece as much as possible, damage it, dents, etc as well as try to add an old patina to it if possible.

Total time spent thus far....40 hours.

I'll get some inside pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you kidding me Jim?!?!?!?!?! This is awesome. Very nicely done my friend. Very nicely done. Looking forward to seeing the completion of this one.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+1 kenbo, but it doesn't look like scraps to me.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I like it!

Was wondering, lingerie chest, lingerie breast? Maybe you was sculpting a bust to hang lingerie on, that will have to be your next build 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a great looking piece. The drawer fronts look fantastic, I can't wait to see it with some finish on it.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I like it!
> 
> Was wondering, lingerie chest, lingerie breast? Maybe you was sculpting a bust to hang lingerie on, that will have to be your next build
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Nice chest, but where do you find walnut lingerie? :icon_smile:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the rabbit ears on the wide screen TV,.
And the build is cool too.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Looking good. And if you happen to have any more scraps that looks like that, send them my way.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Are you kidding me Jim?!?!?!?!?! This is awesome. Very nicely done my friend. Very nicely done. Looking forward to seeing the completion of this one.


Thanks Ken, however your clock is by far more amazing.



Dominick said:


> +1 kenbo, but it doesn't look like scraps to me.


Well 3/4" pieces of Walnut flooring cut offs help, and my bad habit of not tossing any scraps might help with this project, but does cause a storage issue.....



trc65 said:


> That's a great looking piece. The drawer fronts look fantastic, I can't wait to see it with some finish on it.


Might be awhile, I need to research how to age it, bang it up and make it look like it is 40 years old somehow. Plus, I need to try finishes other than Danish oil or Polyurathane, why not, I try other types of designs, etc..




Woodwart said:


> Nice chest, but where do you find walnut lingerie? :icon_smile:


Im sure if I sent Kenbo some scraps he could scroll some panties.....:laughing:



Da Aardvark said:


> I like the rabbit ears on the wide screen TV,.
> And the build is cool too.


Oh My Gosh, you're gonna love this story, Sunday morning 7am coffee, surfing craigslist I find this free 42" LCD locally, owner says it stopped working, I picked it up, did a little research, find that this specific model had issues with Capacitors failing on the mainboard. Brought it in the shop, pulled board, took the 2 bad capacitors off I found, grabbed an old PC Powersupply I had, found 2 capacitors, took them off...soldered them on mainboard, fired up tv and it worked!. Now everyone knows I have a dual 30" monster setup in my shop, server in house feeding all TV's, so now I have a 42" LCD in the shop. I grabbed the rabbit ears to see if I could pick up the local channels.

A bad shot of the small "mancave corner" of my shop...













So, moving on......

I am thinking of resawing these 2 pieces to use as the top. I know I am using scraps, and that the majority of the chest is more of a "plain" Walnut, But I was curious about using curly crotchy for the top.











Now this is where I pitch my drawer front idea to ya'll and get some opinions.

I have this little thing I got from Ikea, meant for a desk, I use it under my shop desk. I like the cutout for the drawers and was really thinking of doing this to the Walnut Dresser, but....im the big picture of "proper" design I am wondering if doing this would in the end ruin the entire piece.
Here is a sample


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think cut draw fronts can look very good. In a natural timber finish I think it can look better than painted. I have to read the beginning of your post, I can't remember if you doing this for self or someone else.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Walnut "crotch" seems, err, appropriate. 

I am also pretty jealous of your scrap bin. 

Is that an old episode of Quantum Leap that you're watching?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Walnut "crotch" seems, err, appropriate.
> 
> I am also pretty jealous of your scrap bin.
> 
> ...


No I'm watching Dead Like Me right now. When working I'll load an entire series, or group of movies in xbmc and hit play.

Sent from my big phone or tablet using Woodworking Talk


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING PIECE!!! I also have scrap bin envy now. Thanks for giving me that. :huh:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the drawer cutout would make a great design element. In my mind it fits very well with the simple lines of the chest. You could play around with several different "shapes" for a cutout to see what looks best.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, since the wife doesn't have to work tomorrow I think I will stay up and work on the chest tonight, cut some temp drawer fronts, work on the inside so I can seal up the back, maybe take some pics and post if anything goes well, I've worked a little to hard past few days and my right arm is still numb and bothering me, so might not be to much progress, we will see.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Rabbit ears and a wide screen IS Quantum Leap...Ha! Next you need a round antenna for UHF and a dial phone.

I like the bookmatched walnut slabs a lot. I work with them when i can for table tops and the WOW Factor never ceases to amaze potential buyers (and me when working with them)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

How did you go, did you so an allnighter?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great built! I might take that like a treasure!


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

your scrap wood is better than my good wood.

looks nice


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds like a personal problem


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW...Love this build:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I only have one problem:huh::blink::thumbdown::shifty::shifty:I haven't decided if ....YOUR good at multi-tasking (working computer...watching tv...building beauty).... or lonely (needing someone watching you(TV)).....bored ( not enough going at same time)........ 

or should I talk like an old professor "..you know son...if you'd cut out that TV...you'd get something done..!!!!" (LOL) ...BUT he also gave the fed-ex (I think) starter an F for his theme paper on how a business could be run....WHO'S LAUGHING NOW.

This is a GREAT build and I'm glad we enjoy a little fun with our fellow woodworkers. Keep up the good work.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

So uhmmm... is this for your own personal lingerie? :laughing:



oldmacnut said:


> ... the wife doesn't have to work... I think I will... work on... chest tonight... drawer...s ... inside... up the back... a little to hard... still numb...


I don't know. I'm starting to sense a disturbing trend here. Either that or I strategically omitted words and completely distorted the context of oldmacnut's quote. One of those two is definitely true!


On a serious note, the chest is looking great. I'd love a chest like that for use in the shop. It would come in very handy for sure. Being made of walnut though, yours is going to be very nice for sure. Too nice for shop use.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> So uhmmm... is this for your own personal lingerie? :laughing:
> 
> I don't know. I'm starting to sense a disturbing trend here. Either that or I strategically omitted words and completely distorted the context of oldmacnut's quote. One of those two is definitely true!
> 
> On a serious note, the chest is looking great. I'd love a chest like that for use in the shop. It would come in very handy for sure. Being made of walnut though, yours is going to be very nice for sure. Too nice for shop use.


Very clever steve. Is this what we can expect more of when you have more time on your hands. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Very clever steve. Is this what we can expect more of when you have more time on your hands.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Let us hope not.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Let us hope not.


Aww we I thought it was good, even my wife laughed

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow! Nice scraps.....great build!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, the bad news.....

My arm injuries have taken a turn for the worst. I have to stop all shop work immediately as my arms can't do it anymore. Today my wife helped clean up and close down work. Took PC out, etc. I can't close my right hand now, this tendon and nerve damage has progressed to much.

I'm going to have Jen get in touch with rusdemka to have him manage the selling of my new cherry and walnut I got recently. We will need to sell it all off to help pay for surgeries.

Current projects like this one were prepped and shelved.

I had posted pics on wood barter a week ago.

Jen will be managing my email while I'm gone. Its the same as my username at gmail. Keep in mind.....she can't cut any of the big pieces.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, hope surgery does the trick

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope surgery does the trick


Same here. BTW, have you ever looked at Astym Therapy? Works well for a lot of people and can be a better alternative than surgery. I don't know your specific situation, but I deal with ergonomics at work and we/our occupational doctors almost never recommend surgery.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking good thoughts for you. Hope the surgery and whatever other treatments you'll be going through all go well and you're back here (and in the shop) as soon as possible.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Bummer, Mac. I hope everything works out for the best for you. It's a bad deal all the way around. But if it straightens out the problem it will have all been worth it. Best of luck to you. May recovery be swift and your return to the shop (and here, of course) be in the near future.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Man, that sucks! Hope everything goes well and you are back to making sawdust soon.


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I wish you a full and speedy recovery. Your posts have been great and you will be missed while you are away.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

We're all thinking about you, OldMacNut. I hope you are back in the shop and able to continue the exceptional work that you always do.

Also, I hope your wife can relay to you the exciting conclusion of the mallet exchange picture thread...because I can't imagine not seeing the rest of that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this....I was getting into this build. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Have a Blessed and Healthy recovery, you'll be missed during this short time.

Again Prayers and speedy recovery in His Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear Jim. I always new you were in pain, just didn't think it was this serious. You do push yourself pretty hard with all these projects you've been doing. I know it's hard to stop doing what you love doing. Hope you heal up quick so you can get back to it. 
Take care.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

OK......here's the deal

I was feeling OK last night so I thought I'd give it a go.

And the result......

Front. Yeah, glad I went with cut out handles.










Some side action 









Her booty









The secret compartment up top








Not sure if I like the curvy top I did, which is why I haven't put the hinges on yet.

So, knocked it out, took 16 hours but she just needs to cure and I need to rest my arms.

Oh, finish is dark walnut watco, 2 cans of it. Even did the inside.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great Jim. 
I'm glad you ere able to finish it. By the looks of the pics it looks like its stained. Did you apply a clear coat? Or just dark Danish oil?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Just the dark Danish oil. Its all I ever use.

Thanks Dom, kinda Amazed this is just from scraps.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Woodworking Talk


----------

